# Team Bass Xtreme



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to let everyone know that our website is now finally up to date. Looks like we will have 5 different team series divisions to choose from. There just may be a diivision in your area.  All of our 2012 schedules can now be found on each divisions webpage. THe elite series dates are also set. There has been a change to the lakes that we visit for the series as well. And most of our open event dates are listed and ready to go. We have started accepting memberships for the series and everyone who signs up for the Team Series by March 15th will receive a T.B.X. t-shirt. 

See everyone on the water
www.teambassxtreme.com


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't forget ot join us at our annual meeting March 3rd. We will have some great stuff for those who attend.


----------

